# Nessun pensiero.



## UltimoSangre (9 Luglio 2012)

Abbi paura.

Ti diranno sempre il contrario, ma vedi, non è così.

La paura sarà spesso tua compagna.
Non scappare da essa.

Guardala negli occhi e assaporala.
Impara da lei.

Usala per migliorarti sempre.

Sii curioso.

Non essere schiavo di tutto ciò di cui il tuo cervello verrà bombardato.
Allena il tuo cervello.
Allena la tua mente.

Sii critico, soprattutto verso te stesso.

Fai sport. Non essere agonista.
Deve essere un mezzo per allenare lo spirito.

Rispettati.

Non temere gli altri.

Agisci con onore.

Ama gli animali.

Non essere schiavo di nessuno.

Dovunque andrai, chiunque vorrai al tuo fianco,

ricorda

La tua casa sarà sempre qui.

Abbi fiducia nelle tue capacità.
Guardati allo specchio e osservati.

Rispetta la tua compagna o il tuo compagno.

Qualunque cosa succeda, ricorda,
potrai sempre rivolgerti ancora a quello specchio, 
e ricordare quello che sei.

Non abbatterti.

Cerca l'occasione in tutto quello che ti succede.








Sai, la prima volta che ho visto quel battito, su quel freddo schermo, è stata una sensazione davvero strana.

Avevo paura, certo.
Paura del mondo, di come sarebbe stato, delle difficoltà, dei soldi che mancavano e tuttora mancano.
Paura per i mei genitori - i tuoi nonni - che sai, non sono molto in forma, giusto per usare un eufemismo.

Avrei voluto il meglio per te.
Poi ripenso alla mia di infanzia.
Non avevamo un cazzo, sai?
Ma davvero.
Nulla.
Mio padre ha fatto dio solo sa quali sacrifici per farci studiare.

Ma credo che, tutto sommato, abbia fatto un discreto lavoro.

Ricordo il panico,
quando vedevo le pubblicità dei pannolini e dei passeggini ...
Cos'era?
Il trio o qualche menata del genere ...

Tua madre è stata male, da subito.
Il giorno dopo sapeva di essere incinta.
Lo capì dalla nausea.

Io e tua madre non andiamo più d'accordo.

Anche se è passato tanto tempo, credo che le nostre strade viaggino su dei binari paralleli, che probabilmente non giungeranno mai alla stessa stazione.

Si forse non ci scanniamo più.

Ma siamo soli questa è la verità.

Siamo una coppia di single.

Che assurdità.

Mi fa male scriverlo.
Ma ci sto ancora male.
E non ne parlo con nessuno.
Davvero vorrei che fossi qui.

Probabilmente tutto questo avrebbe un senso.


_Lettera ad un figlio mai nato.
09/07/2012_


----------

